# Pick tips - round or sharp?



## Keytarist (Nov 30, 2009)

I noticed that using a round tip pick works better for me (Dunlop Jazztone 204). With normal sharp picks, sometimes I tend to get stuck when going from one string to another and I lose grip. 
Is this a flaw in my technique, or since everyone is different it doesn't matter?. Thank you.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 1, 2009)

I thinki if something works better for you, just stick with it... the same goes for "holding the pick" etc. ...
Those are just everyone's preferences... I guess


----------



## silentrage (Dec 1, 2009)

If you're hitting strings unintentionally while moving to a different string, then you might wanna slow down and clean up your motion first.


----------



## Keytarist (Dec 1, 2009)

My main problem when using normal sharp picks is that it slips from my fingers. I have sweaty hands, it has been a major problem through all this years playing. The sharp pick tends to rotate in my fingers when picking, but with a round tip it just grips better. Picks with 'grip' textures seems not to help enough, but the round tip and the size as well makes a difference.
I'm stuck at a very slow tempo, if this pick of my choice lets me increase it, will not be too much, unless I solve the problem of sweating. By the way, do you know any solution for sweaty hands?. I have bought a lotion treatment for hyperhidrosis, I hope nothing bad will happen with that, but I don't have that disease so let's see.


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 1, 2009)

What I have noticed is, when you use a sharp pick, picking takes a lot more affort, but it give the sound more attack. Also the thickness of the pick makes a lot of difference concerning effort and clarity. What I did was buy a lot of different picks and try them out, and go with what suits you.

Concerning the sweaty hands, I can recommend a sweatband for your wrist, it helped me out a lot playing live under hot lamp spots (& nervousness sweating.__)


----------



## Keytarist (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, I'm trying different picks. The only one thing I don't like too much about a round tip is that you lose some clarity. I like the smoothness of jazz picking, but it isn't versatile for all styles, it won't fit if you play metal (that I like also). 
When I pick, sweat comes directly from the fingers skin, so I don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 2, 2009)

Some tips I've heard from various people on here might be worth trying.
1. Put some super glue on both sides of the pick and let it try.
2. Cut intersecting grooves into the pick with a knife
3. Drill holes into the pick with a power drill.

I had the best luck with drilling holes.


----------



## Fionn (Dec 2, 2009)

> it won't fit if you play metal



John Petrucci, Jazz IIIs, nuff said!!!


----------



## Fred (Dec 2, 2009)

I holepunch all of my picks to stop them slipping... Works a charm for me!


----------



## unclean_1 (Dec 4, 2009)

i've had some success with taking regular flat picks and carving up the surface with a razor to make little ridges in it. i do this whenever i'm playing live and it works well.


----------



## Keytarist (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried drilling and cutting grooves some weeks a go, and didn't work too much for me. I even tried pasting a piece of sandpaper over it. Now I believe that something is bad in my technique because all those tricks should solve the problem. I left my Jazztone 204 and now I'm currently practicing with a sharp Jazz III. I swap my picks almost every week. However, the movement of my hand seems to be equally -or maybe more important- than the pick itself, so I try to put some attention to it. I noticed that a small economic movement works better, and slanting the pick, but at a 45° angle I lose some grip, so my approach is more parallel to the string than slanted. 
Is there anything missing, that I should consider?.


----------



## Rashputin (Dec 4, 2009)

Jazz III. That's it. It's the sex pickwise.


----------



## DaniloBTC (Jan 19, 2010)

I use Jazz II but slightly sharpened. Something like II and a half. It works for me.  But I use the black one, because the red ones are kinda oily. xD


----------



## Gallowsforgrace (Jan 20, 2010)

I use a Jazz III XL....
.... Don't angle you pick or you'll easily lose grip.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 20, 2010)

I like my pick tips to be round. I only use Jim Dunlops in the tradtional shapes in the .73mm or 1mm thickness. Usually the Ultex's with the Rhinos on them or the gators. I also take all my picks and rough them up a bit for grip, via some fine grip sandpaper.

Clearly i'm in the minority here, but i dont like Jazz III's. To each his own though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2010)

I can only use sharps, much better attack and accuracy. Can't dig in enough with round ones, but thats just my preference.


----------



## DaniloBTC (Jan 20, 2010)

If you use wider strings and Jazz III, you should consider using XL version, cause the smaller pick can "get away" from your hands easily. Also try this:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2029/2337878340_0a5d158a16.jpg?v=0

These are awesome.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 20, 2010)

Gallowsforgrace said:


> I use a Jazz III XL....
> .... Don't angle you pick or you'll easily lose grip.


 


Yep, I use the black Jazz III XLs. You get the accuracy of the sharp tip but you get a good amount of pick to hold onto. Additionally, the logo is raised so it has a little texture to grip onto.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 20, 2010)

You might want to consider V-picks (specifically non slip, and a wide range of shapes) or Red Bear / Red Bear Tough Tone (you can get the usual Jazz shapes with grip holes punched in as standard, plus a choice of bevels and gauges...).

Jazz III are of course another good choice.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the Jazz III picks, but they are too small for me....

Didn't know about the XL ones... Interesting.


----------



## Keytarist (Jan 26, 2010)

I swaped picks again (I didn't feel comfortable enough with my Jazz III). Now I'm using a really thin one...0.58mm!!!!!. It lets me play better, I don't get stuck too much as happened with thicker ones. The bad thing is that the sound is a little bit annoying, because you get more high overtones, rather than a fat round sound. But what makes me worry most, is that my choice could be wrong, because these thin picks are made only for rhythm guitar, not for alternate picking (as far as I know).


----------



## AEQUITAS7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Threads a little old but what the heck here's my 2 cents.  Personally I would recommend that you get used to a thicker med to heavy pick, as it allows you a greater attack. It sounds to me like you just need to lighten up your pick hand. Try "skimming' the top of the string rather than allowing the pick to dig in to deep (hence the getting stuck) if that makes sense. I prefer using the thin picks for strumming acoustic. Also, along with all the great tricks mentioned above, there are a number of picks out there designed to help with the sweat issue. Examples:Cool picks have a bit of sand paper for traction, star picks come pre-punched, and they also have picks that absorb your sweat and become sticky. Personally my favorites are the tiny Claytons .80mm(more thumb exposed so hitting harmonics are much easier with this pick for me), Dunlop Big Stubby 2.0. Again it comes down to personal choice, but I would work on technique with thicker picks before getting used to thin picks. Again just my opinion.


----------



## Keytarist (Feb 6, 2010)

Honestly, I have been playing with extra heavy picks to medium for about 8 years. And now, I improved when I changed to a thin one 0.58mm. I'm aware of not to 'dive' too much with the tip of the pick. Thinner picks let me have a lighter touch since I cannot increase it even more in technique. Also, my notes sound louder than before, because with a flexible pick you get less resistance and the string can leave its inertia more easily and start vibrating. What is unusual on this is that nobody uses this type of pick for picking scales, arpegios, etc., only for rhythm guitar.
My picking approach now is with an open hand (not a fist), slightly slanted and grabbing the pick from the middle rather than close to the tip of it. I now that my technique is weird, but I tried for long time with the "proper" technique and didn't work for me. This means a fist, grabbing it close to the tip and slanted.
My technique looks close to this (no, I don't look like a rockstar, just the technique):


----------

